# Bright red plants



## CLoach (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm looking for recommendations for plants that are bright red. Specifically, I'm looking at the logo for this website (Aquatic Plant Central). The plant in the logo is absolutely beautiful! Other plants pictured here are equally gorgeous.

I have a 46 gallon aquarium with 110 watts of lighting (~2.4 watts/gallon) and DIY CO2 (~12-14 PPM CO2). Are there any bright red plants I can maintain with my current setup?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi CLoach
Of course you can grow beautiful red plants, variations from pink, orange, red to purple. Go to the APC Plant Finder and click on View all records. On the left side you can find the variety of red plant species.

Welcome to APC
Edward


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

In my opinion Ludwigia palustris is THE easiest red plant there is to grow. You may even be able to collect it locally as it is native to the USA and quite easy to find.


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

I believe the red plant in the logo is Rotala macrandra---the king of reds. It is by far one of the hardest (if not THE hardest) to grow. L. repens is a good one---Barclaya longifolia "red" is relatively easy as well. Myriophyllum tuberculatum is easy to moderate, though it is not bright red.

Lots of luck!!!


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

lowcoaster said:


> It is by far one of the hardest (if not THE hardest) to grow.


Strange, I found it to be extremely easy to grow. Had a lovely colouration too...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

locus said:


> Strange, I found it to be extremely easy to grow. Had a lovely colouration too...


Hi locus
Can you tell us your GH and KH please?

Thank you
Edward


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

So far mine have been easy to grow as well KH is 2 GH is 4.

Discus


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Alternanthera reineckii has been the easiest for me.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll second Robert's choice there. I tried macranda once and had no luck, it didn't like my hard water (KH9, GH 11).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

R. macranda is growing well for me in GH 12 and KH 3. Granted I've never gotten near that neon red color in the picture, but it still looks nice. R. magenta is growing well in the same conditions. I mentioned Ludwigia palustris before because it does get that intense red coloration without having to limit nitrates and phosphates, just give it tons of light. Here's a link to it in the plant finder. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=121&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Is a 55 power compact over a 20 long enough for L. palustris? The light sits right on top of the glass hood on the tank.

Note that Hydrophila polysperma "Sunset" is doing just fine in the tank, with the bright neon the pictures in Plantfinder has.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's plenty of light for it. It can be found growing in ditches and along the edges of ponds all over the place. IMO, it is one of the most underrated plants out there.

_Rotala macrandra_ does _not_ like nutrient rich conditions. Keep things lean, provide ample light and co2, and it should be fine.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> In my opinion Ludwigia palustris is THE easiest red plant there is to grow. You may even be able to collect it locally as it is native to the USA and quite easy to find.


Hey I just harvested some yesterday.


----------

